# who is good, for hang tags?



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

hey,guys need some help it's almost that time and im about to put out one of my brands and,even thou this will be a small run i was thinking about puting on some hang tags /to make it look really professional,so do any one know of a,good company to deal with one who dose low minimums like i said it will be a small run.any help would be appreciated thaks.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

There are many places that do hangtags. Do a google search for "clothing hangtags" and you'll see plenty of options. I've recently used Clothing Labels 4 U, and was very happy with the results. They are a preferred vendor here too.


----------



## FreshKoast (Jan 11, 2010)

to save you some trouble..since i have been shopping around for months trying to find everything, i have found that the best PRICED company for hand tags are jakprints.com they are a God send. i personally havent ordered from them yet, but i got the link from another thread on this wonderful board, and they indeed are the best priced for low quantity or high quantity


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

make your own.. go to got print Hang Tag - GotPrint

I think the minimum is 250 - save some much and make a universal tag that you can use for awhile.


----------



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

FreshKoast said:


> to save you some trouble..since i have been shopping around for months trying to find everything, i have found that the best PRICED company for hand tags are jakprints.com they are a God send. i personally havent ordered from them yet, but i got the link from another thread on this wonderful board, and they indeed are the best priced for low quantity or high quantity


 thanks i will check them out,


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

Not sure if you want to go this route but I have had a lot of success with using a business card template from vistaprint and just using a small hole punch to put in the holes. If your tag is designed well no one will know the difference. It is considerebla cheaper and looks just as good.


----------



## SchmoopyDesign (Feb 12, 2010)

macumazahn said:


> Not sure if you want to go this route but I have had a lot of success with using a business card template from vistaprint and just using a small hole punch to put in the holes. If your tag is designed well no one will know the difference. It is considerebla cheaper and looks just as good.


I agree with Brent. VistaPrint business card template is a great way to go. Plus you can Google VistaPrint coupon and ALWAYS find a 50% off coupon from CouponCabin. I was skeptical but after I received my latest PalmerCash shirt and checked out their hangtag I'm almost certain that they do something like this.

250 matte, color front and back cards with your own design will set you back a whopping $12.97 + shipping. I'll take that all day.


----------



## Retro Campaigns (Jun 27, 2008)

macumazahn said:


> Not sure if you want to go this route but I have had a lot of success with using a business card template from vistaprint and just using a small hole punch to put in the holes. If your tag is designed well no one will know the difference. It is considerebla cheaper and looks just as good.


Yep, this plus a tagging gun (which you can get off eBay for like $10) can make a huge difference in presentation at minimal cost.

edit: oops, just realized you were asking for recommendations as well. I use PrintFirm and they're awesome. Low minimums, great service.


----------



## Gorillawhite (Sep 29, 2009)

Retro Campaigns said:


> Yep, this plus a tagging gun (which you can get off eBay for like $10) can make a huge difference in presentation at minimal cost.
> 
> edit: oops, just realized you were asking for recommendations as well. I use PrintFirm and they're awesome. Low minimums, great service.


Sorry don't want to hijack: I just bought a tagging gun, but I bought one with a regular needle. For those of you who use a tagging gun, do you use a one with a fine needle or regular needle? I don't want to make big holes in the shirts and was thinking of buying a fine needle tagging gun. Thanks.


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

I use the standard needle that came with it. To avoid making large holes I have always used the seams to put my tags. As long as you don't cut the thread you wont have any problems.


----------



## Gorillawhite (Sep 29, 2009)

macumazahn said:


> I use the standard needle that came with it. To avoid making large holes I have always used the seams to put my tags. As long as you don't cut the thread you wont have any problems.


Thanks for the advice. I'm going to have to try that.


----------



## susanralf (Mar 1, 2010)

if its small run you know you can make them yourself


----------



## Retro Campaigns (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorillawhite said:


> Sorry don't want to hijack: I just bought a tagging gun, but I bought one with a regular needle. For those of you who use a tagging gun, do you use a one with a fine needle or regular needle? I don't want to make big holes in the shirts and was thinking of buying a fine needle tagging gun. Thanks.


I just use the regular needle that comes with it.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

I am going to try out the vistaprint business card and a taggin gun idea. Where is the best place on a shirt to add a hang tag?


----------



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

I use business cards as hang tags and a tagging gun with the standard needle that I bought on ebay for about $7. I punch the tag through the brand tag on the neck.


----------

